# Hardest pokemon to catch in third generation games?



## reecemysocksoff (Dec 9, 2008)

There were plenty of difficult-to-catch/find pokemon in R/S/E.
So which one do you think was the most irratating to find?

Personally, I hated finding Feebass.
You search and search that same lake over and over, hoping you can find one.
Once you catch one, you realise it needs full beauty to become a Milotic.

I have yet to make it full beauty... >=(


----------



## Mercury (Dec 9, 2008)

Latias / Latios are hard. Rayquaza can be a bit of a pain sometimes. Feebas is annoying as hell, I agree.


----------



## S.K (Dec 9, 2008)

I found it surprisingly hard finding Pikachu and sometimes Surskit early in the game.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 9, 2008)

Feebas. I hate it!!!!

Rayquaza is annoying to capture as well.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 9, 2008)

Feebas is kinda harder to _find_ than _catch_.

I'd say Latios/Latias, though anything's simple enough if you have a Mastah Ball :3


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 9, 2008)

You guys, mathmatically the Regis, Latis, Rayquaza and Deoxys are the hardest to capture. Oh, and Beldum if you encounter it in the wild. (Which isn't possible until D/P/Pt, but yeah.)

Hardest to FIND is obviously Feebas. The Latis are kinda hard to find, but once you've found them once, it becomes a lot easier.


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Feebas is kinda harder to _find_ than _catch_.
> 
> I'd say Latios/Latias, though anything's simple enough if you have a Mastah Ball :3


Or a pokemon with meanlook I used my golbat named blood :D I have yet to even FIND a feebas D: Pain in the ass them be.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

For some reason, Skarmory was really difficult for me. And Bagon. But other than that, I caught just about all the Pokémon I tried to. Maybe the simulator I used made it easier.

Note: I didn't get far enough to try to catch the Latis, Feebas, Rayquaza...


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 10, 2008)

Basically the hardest to catch were all posted already, so I'll go ahead and say the hardest to find: Celebi. There were only a few ways to get it compared to the rest of the event pokemon, and most of them were japanese only.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Feebas, Rayquaza etc. Skitty is hard to find without a swarm :( So I had to spend ages looking for one.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 10, 2008)

Rayquaza was hard for me... I had to transfer a Masterball to get it in my Emerald.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 10, 2008)

Finding: Chimecho. WHAT A BASTARD

Catching: none since I am lame and master ball hax all the time


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 10, 2008)

For me, it's the stupid gits who should only take one or two Pokeballs. *shakes fist at Poochyena* 

But I have yet to reach the legends yet. When I've come up to them in other games it hasn't been too hard really...the fights are often long but by then my Pokemon are ready for it.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 10, 2008)

I was lucky and managed to catch a Feebas before I knew how hard it was supposed to be to find one... that was sweet. And it was female, so I've just been breeding since.

I normally use Kelpsy berries for evolving a Feebas into a Milotic. They're really easy to get a hold of and start to grow, although you might need 1 or 2 more powerful berries occasionally to put it over the edge.

As for the hardest to catch... I don't really know. I caught Rayquaza really easily using a lv. 77 Flygon... it was down to the red before it woke up from its self-inflicted sleep, and a single ultraball caught it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 10, 2008)

Finding: Feebas
Capturing: Lati@s, Regis, Rayquaza(


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 11, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Finding: Chimecho. WHAT A BASTARD


YES! I don't think they should've made them common in D/P... makes it kinda pointless to have gone to all that trouble to catch it T-T

I don't think the regis were hard to catch, I usually used Timer balls. Easier then Rayquaza, anyways.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 13, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> The Latis are kinda hard to find, but once you've found them once, it becomes a lot easier.


I got really lucky in my Sapphire. I beat the Elite Four without a Pokemon that knew Fly, so I had to walk through Route 101 to Oldale to withdraw one. When I'm about three steps in the grass on Route 101, Latias shows up. :D

(Took me about three more years to catch the damn thing, though.)


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 13, 2008)

Lati@s, of course. That and the Legendary dog/cats/beasts/whatevers.

Feebas, is the hardest to find.DX


----------



## Anything (Dec 13, 2008)

Rayquaza was hardest. My pokemon kept dying before I got its HP down.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 16, 2008)

Latias/os (to this day, I've never even SEEN either one) are ridiculously hard to find.  Feebas is _almost_ as bad.

Suicune in LeafGreen (though I did actually get this one, unlike R/S's annoying roaming things) and the Regis were a pain in the ass to catch, also.

For some reason, Rayquaza wasn't hard for me.  And my Deoxys... came from Gamestop, so that wasn't hard at all (of course, that was for Diamond, but...)


----------



## Erif (Dec 17, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> You guys, *mathmatically* the Regis, Latis, Rayquaza and Deoxys are the hardest to capture. Oh, and Beldum if you encounter it in the wild. (Which isn't possible until D/P/Pt, but yeah.)


Mathematically? What the hell are you talking about.

I think all the pokemon in this game are pretty easy to catch. Latis are hard to find, what they're fairly easy to catch once you do find them. But maybe Suicune from Colleseum...


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathematically, meaning their Catch Rate is the lowest at 3.


----------



## Erif (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah, I see... still, that doesn't mean they're hard to catch.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 18, 2008)

Actually, it's the only thing making egends harder to catch than other pokemon...
Heck, if you lower an Unown's HP to 1 at the levels they're at in the Solaceon Ruins, you can catch it with any ball 100% of the time.


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 18, 2008)

On my Sapphire, the hardest to find for me were Latias, Chimecho, Feebas, and Relicanth. Now that I think about it, I never found Entei on LeafGreen...

The hardest for me to catch were Rayquaza and Relicanth. Latias only took a few tries after I trapped her~


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 18, 2008)

Rayquaaaaaazaaaaa D<

Whose idea was it to give that thing Rest _and_ and attack that makes itself confused? And level 70 and have really high stats to boot? 

I found... one of the Regis quite hard. I caught one of them at half health in a Pokeball, though, so it's swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 18, 2008)

In Leafgreen I found Articuno quite hard. I didn't want to waste too many Ultra balls so I spent 4 hours or so trying to capture it with not too many balls. After the 4 hours or so, I caught Articuno with 5 or something balls. Thsi sounds good but I caught Zapdos with the same amount of balls in less time and same with Moltres.


----------



## Erif (Dec 19, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> Actually, it's the only thing making egends harder to catch than other pokemon...
> Heck, if you lower an Unown's HP to 1 at the levels they're at in the Solaceon Ruins, you can catch it with any ball 100% of the time.


Yeah, they make them harder to catch, but not necessarily _hard_ to catch. I really had no trouble catching the legends in S/R.




EeveeSkitty said:


> In Leafgreen I found Articuno quite hard. I didn't want to waste too many Ultra balls so I spent 4 hours or so trying to capture it with not too many balls. After the 4 hours or so, I caught Articuno with 5 or something balls. Thsi sounds good but I caught Zapdos with the same amount of balls in less time and same with Moltres.


Oh yeah, forgot about Firered. :/ I also had a bunch a trouble with Arty, and resulted to using my Master Ball. Which was stupid, but I was ten at the time, so I did stupid things. If I tried hard enough, I could probably catch him now. 

But MEWTWO was definitely the hardest to catch. I took my over a frickin' year (D=) to get him. I figured I should try to freeze him, and I did, and it only took two ultra balls to do after.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 19, 2008)

I never really made any big mistakes even on my first round through Pokemon games. The reason is I read at least 3 Gamefaqs FAQs before even starting the game :)

I was dedicated, OK I still am just as dedicated now but still.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 19, 2008)

The regis. >=(


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 20, 2008)

Erif said:


> Yeah, they make them harder to catch, but not necessarily _hard_ to catch. I really had no trouble catching the legends in S/R.


That is true. I had managed to catch every R/S/E legend with a Poke Ball sans Latias. (Well, back in my Sapphire I did, but I lost the game, so I used my Master Ball on her in Emerald JUST BECAUSE I LUV HER AND WON'T SPEND A YEAR TRYING TO CATCH HER.)

Anything's possible. But that doesnt stop me from using Dusk Balls on everything in Diamond. ^^;


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 23, 2008)

All the Legendaries are = except Latios/as. 

When I got Feebas, my sister and I were working on it all day. She found one first so we mixed records and then I got mine where she got hers.


----------



## M3wk!ttyz (Dec 28, 2008)

S.K said:


> I found it surprisingly hard finding Pikachu and sometimes Surskit early in the game.


That's because Pikachu is a Pokemon in the Safari Zone that took me a day finding one.

And Surskit is found only in few areas. Also, Surskit has been removed in the Map in Emerald. And when you're in the area, you'll be hunting long, cause there's only 1% chance of finding a Surskit in the Areas of Surskit.

Feebas is found in 6 of the 400 squares of water in the route before Fortree.

My Hard to catch:
 Pikachu
 Nosepass
 Aron
 Mawile
 Geodude

Oh yes I forgot About Latias.
She is so hard to catch. I cloned my Master Ball thern ended up losing my game....
Articuno's one tough fella too- For her puzzles, I almost ended up throwing my game because I keep on getting lost.
And when it was time to catch her, I bought a Hundred Ultra Balls and i caught her with the third one. o_O total waste of Money.

o_O O_0 o_0 0_o 0_0 o_o O_O


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 28, 2008)

In Emerald, Surskit is a swarming pokemon.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 28, 2008)

Regice was realy hard for my bro,feebas is hard to find


----------



## gaytaurus (Dec 30, 2008)

hands down it'll always be mew.

and the other, stupid, fucking, annoying, stupid, promotional pokemon out there.

DO I HAVE TO GET MY ASS ON THE UK OR AMERICA TO GET A VIRTUAL MONSTER?!

Why won't they think of the childrens...on other countries....?  *sobs*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 2, 2009)

Arceus with a catch rate of 3.


----------



## Espeon (Jan 2, 2009)

gaytaurus said:


> hands down it'll always be mew.
> 
> and the other, stupid, fucking, annoying, stupid, promotional pokemon out there.
> 
> ...


Hate to break to you but the UK doesn't really get events. We've maybe had what? Two? Three?

Japan has had more events than the UK so I wouldn't go around complaining about the UK. To be honest, they're not even worth the fuss. Most of them are banned from competitive play anyway.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 2, 2009)

Regice and Registeel.

I seriously had no problem with Rocky. Got him first ball I threw at him, but obviously thats just me personally.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 2, 2009)

I had a hell of a time catching Moltres the other day. Had it paralyzed and down to what had to be less than 5 HP and the ball wouldn't shake once half the time. I did catch him eventually - in a Great Ball, because they were all I had left. :|


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 3, 2009)

Latios was_ evil_. I wasted my Master Ball on Groudon (I was a noob. Shut up.) and I had to train a Wobbeffet up to level 40 and track Latios down via the Pokenav. Then I lobbed more than 40 Ultra and Timer Balls at him, all without luck. Then the Lations Struggled to death so I had to restart the game... -_-

It was horrible.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 4, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Arceus with a catch rate of 3.


1.)Not third generation
2.)Almost every other legendary has the same catch rate.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 7, 2009)

After playing through Ruby again, I have to take back my "Rayquaza wasn't that hard" comment.

That thing was a _pain in the ass_ to catch with just Ultra Balls, especially since I didn't have any sleep-inducing attacks.  I had a Breloom with Stun Spore, but paralysis doesn't boost the catch rate quite as much as Sleep does, and then Rayquaza would always use Rest... then my Tentacruel's Ice Beams did too much damage to risk using two in a row while it was asleep, and none of the attacks my other Pokémon had could knock it down into the red before it woke up.  Still not sure how I managed to catch the thing, but I eventually did.

And somehow, in the same playthrough, I randomly ran into Latios (the first time I've _ever_ seen either Latios or Latias) in the water while surfing away from Rayquaza's tower... and fortunately, I still had the Master Ball that I hadn't used on Rayquaza.


----------



## sagefo (Apr 2, 2009)

LAtios/latias.


----------



## Ambipom (Apr 19, 2009)

NOSEPASS.

I have had Ruby for like, what, 5 years, and I still can't find the damn thing.


----------



## Espeonrules (Apr 19, 2009)

For me, the tough to find would be Skitty, Chimecho, Pikachu, and Heracross. Sometimes easy Pokemon like Wingull or Zigzagoon would take me a while. (Those would be my unlucky days...>_<) Yes, Pikachu's hard for some reason for me to find in the Safari Zone....darn things.

Tough to capture would obviously be the legendaries, though sometimes I'd get a break or two. In Emerald I just used my Master Ball on Rayquaza, traded another Master Ball from another game and used the Clone Items trick to clone it. That was how I caught the rest of em'. Latias/Latios I just wait patiently for. I just assume they'll come when I'm walking in some random area (which they do).

Feebas was very, very hard to find. I tried it one day, then gave up. But I got a lucky break: When we were visiting my cousin, he had like, 10 OF THEM in his Emerald. I begged him to give me one, but I had to give up one of my Pokemon for it. I don't remember what it was, but it was probably worth it.

In Ruby and Sapphire, what I said above holds true. However, my Emerald is pretty lucky. All the Pokemon that were hard to find were very, very EASY to find. (Green=Lucky??)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 20, 2009)

FEEBAS.


----------



## zapdoszulu (Aug 11, 2009)

I generally don't find legendaries that hard to catch as you only need a few Pokemon on your team who can paralyse, freeze or put them to sleep. Also, a Pokemon with False Swipe always helps. I used to love catching legendaries with Pokeballs as a challenge, especially those with Recover moves.

But the Pokemon I find hardest to catch are the ones in the Safari Zone. You can't battle them, I've never worked out how to use the Bait/Rock options properly and most of the rare ones flee as soon as you do anything.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Aug 11, 2009)

One word - Rayquaza.  I spent like two months trying to catch it...  After about three hours straight on the 30th or so day, I ran out of Ultra Balls.  I threw a Great Ball in frustration, and randomly caught it.  o_O  The Regis and Latias were also pretty hard to catch as well.  In fact, I never caught Latias until I restarted and saved the Master Ball for it.  >_>  Of course, that was before I was too stupid to use status problems.

Oddly, I caught Moltres in a regular Poké Ball in Fire Red after getting it to red zone HP, paralyzing it (I think) and using up half of my Ultra Balls.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know if I answered before, but it really depends on your Pokemon. When I fought Groudon in Ruby, I had to try about ten times with fifteen Ultra Balls because I only had two strong Pokemon, but in my Leaf Green file, I managed to catch Articuno in a Great Ball, and that was about the third Pokeball I threw. I also caught Zapdos in a Great Ball and Moltres in a Pokeball. o_O

I guess luck and your Pokemon compared to the Pokemon you're fighting (*not necessarily legendary* :P ) play a big part.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Aug 16, 2009)

Meh. oddly enough, my (ex-) pokemon obsessed friend was right about ryquaza- I used a pokeball on it when it had half health, and clicked the A and B buttoms like mad, and it made some glitch that made Rayquaza get captured. I had one pokymon left, my best one(then)- Blaziken. Latios is the hardes,t since I wated my masta ball on groudon(yes its ruby edition.)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 16, 2009)

On m ruby and saphire (I had bolth)
Chimecio: A week I hunted for that bastard!
Feebas: This i didn't even try. My brother caught a feebas and i traded for my chimecho's baby.  
Regirock/Regice/Registeel: I didn't find hard. Mabye i had too much fun getting them (I was obsessed with them). 
Rayquazya: Two words Master Ball
And the winner is Lati@s
it took me a LONG Time for them but i got lucky once.

Why hasnt any one brought up HO-OH? (if collesum counts)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 17, 2009)

Feebas are EASY to catch. Caught like 20 of them for trading.

Took me a year to find the spot, though.

The Lati aren't half bad. Something with Mean Look then either Quick Ball or Timer Ball. I've never used a Master Ball in my life.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 17, 2009)

Twiggy for victory said:


> Meh. oddly enough, my (ex-) pokemon obsessed friend was right about ryquaza- I used a pokeball on it when it had half health, and clicked the A and B buttoms like mad, and it made some glitch that made Rayquaza get captured.


... actually, there is no button combination that automatically captures a Pokémon for you. According to Butterfree's capture calculator, a level 70 half health non-status Rayquaza would have had... well, less than a 1% chance of being captured in a plain Poké Ball, but it's still possible. :/


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 24, 2009)

STUPIDFRICKINLATIAS

That was back in my n00b days. I used my Master Ball on a Spheal (seriously), so yeah. And I would try to fly to where ever it was. :P


----------



## Purplemew12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Feebas is terribly hard to find, but as for catching, fairly easy.

Kyogre and Groudon are SO annoying. I just used a master ball on Rayquaza...

Skarmory was always hard for me to catch for some reason...I think i eventually caught one in an ultra ball though...


----------

